# Incoming and Outgoing Mail



## gpatrick (Aug 2, 2011)

How is Bind setup to handle mail if the pop3/imap and smtp mail servers are split?  Which of them gets the MX record?


----------



## fonz (Aug 2, 2011)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> How is Bind setup to handle mail if the pop3/imap and smtp mail servers are split?  Which of them gets the MX record?


Whichever one you specify _(mail servers don't "get" MX records, MX records are set to point somewhere - by you)_, which should be the SMTP one.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> How is Bind setup to handle mail if the pop3/imap and smtp mail servers are split?  Which of them gets the MX record?



That's simple. The MX record is used by other mail servers to determine where to send mail for your domain to. So it's the _incoming_ mail server that requires an MX record. The _outgoing_ mail server doesn't require one.


----------

